# Chuck Liddell says Fedor is overrated!



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

> CHUCK LIDDELL has savaged Fedor Emelianenko following the news the Russian superstar has become a free agent.
> 
> Widely regarded as the finest mixed martial artist in the world, fans are desperate to see Emelianenko face ex-UFC star Randy Couture in a dream clash, but so far a deal has not been brokered.
> 
> ...


Wow, didn't Dana say something to this effect 2 months ago! Chuck and Dana really are ying and yang!


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

chucks just trying to set up a fight against fedor. chucks got a good point though, would fedor have looked as impressive against josh barnett or tim sylvia as he did against the sub par fighters he's fought recently? i'd say no. fedor is hanging off the big wins he got in pride. ever since then he's been protected and as a result you have guys like chuck questioning his credibility.

fedor needs to prove his doubters wrong and beating couture would definately do that.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Here comes about 100 Chuck Liddel is an idiot posts.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah glad you guys can see right through it, it's crazy because if they get Fedor in, Randy's immediately back a two for one!

If they don't want Randy back, Liddell Fedor sounds just as fun. I don't see any shame in this at all, I respect Liddell for even putting himself out there because he knows he could be a potential opponent.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

DropKick said:


> Here comes about 100 Chuck Liddel is an idiot posts.


He is an idiot, some of the things he said are quite idiotic.

I hope Fedor fights both Chuck and Randy and murders them both so Chuck and Dana will shut there fat egotistic mouths.

Yes, Fedor hasn't fought top competition for a year or two but to ignore his past accomplishments and calling him overrated its just a piss off.

The UFC really needs to sign Fedor, to shut up all the doubters.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm not surprised; Liddel says anything Dana tells him to.

"He’s not going to be able to throw him because Randy’s a Greco-Roman wrestler and his shot’s pretty poor so he’d have to submit him from the bottom."

This is probably the most laughable thing he said. First of all, Fedor never shots on people and secondly "he'd have to submit him from the bottom" lol like Fedor never does that...

I want to see Fedor fight better competition to, but as someone who got choked out by 185lb Horn I don't think you should write-off a win over an olympic gold medalist in Lindland.

tl/dr Liddel is Dana's talking box.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

silvawand said:


> He is an idiot, some of the things he said are quite idiotic.
> 
> I hope Fedor fights both Chuck and Randy and murders them both so Chuck and Dana will shut there fat egotistic mouths.
> 
> ...


I hope he fights Chuck and Randy too. It definitly would be a step up from the bums he has been facing.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

PrideFan123 said:


> I'm not surprised; Liddel says anything Dana tells him to.
> 
> "He’s not going to be able to throw him because Randy’s a Greco-Roman wrestler and his shot’s pretty poor so he’d have to submit him from the bottom."
> 
> ...


Tito definitly called it when he said Chuck was Dana's puppet and is only allowed to speak if the puppet master allows him to.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

silvawand said:


> He is an idiot, some of the things he said are quite idiotic.
> 
> I hope Fedor fights both Chuck and Randy and murders them both so Chuck and Dana will shut there fat egotistic mouths.


Why is it so idiotic? It's not like he is saying anything other people havn't said already. Pointing out that he hasn't fought anybody good in 2 years isn't exactly idiotic. Saying he thinks Randy could beat Fedor isn't really being an idiot either. 

I think you are just still upset that Chuck beat your boy.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

You guys wouldn't think Dana or Chuck were so idiotic if Fedor finally got convinced would you?


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Green Scape said:


> You guys wouldn't think Dana or Chuck were so idiotic if Fedor finally got convinced would you?


I don't think Fedor will buy into this smack talk. They might think he will but I doubt he will sign just to shut them up, even though it would be nice.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't think Chuck is an idiot at all. That was just his opinion and if you are reading that with an open mind he makes some good points. I'm not saying Fedor isn't great, since I haven't really seen much of him, but I find it hard to believe that he would completely womp someone like Randy, Chuck, or any other top level fighter. Randy is a WORLD CLASS fighter and therefore he can give ANYBODY, even the best fighter in the world if that is Fedor, a challenge. Everybody has an opinion but saying you disagree with Chuck cuz he is an idiot or has a fat egotistic mouth, doesn't put up much of an argument.


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

first off, chuck has a very slim chance to beat fedor. i think we can all agree on that. Fedor would close the distance, throw him on his head, tie him in a knot, beat his face up a little bit, then go for what ever submission he wants. Be careful what you wish for.

Second, any good judo grappler (especially one with a ***** background) can neutralize Greco-Roman throws. Judo throws are just that much better. Fedor would easily throw Randy.

Chuck needs to talk with some respect once in a while, and the only reason Dana is using him to speak his mind is because Fedor warned him a couple months ago to stop


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

towwffc said:


> I don't think Chuck is an idiot at all. That was just his opinion and if you are reading that with an open mind he makes some good points. I'm not saying Fedor isn't great, since I haven't really seen much of him, but I find it hard to believe that he would completely womp someone like Randy, Chuck, or any other top level fighter. Randy is a WORLD CLASS fighter and therefore he can give ANYBODY, even the best fighter in the world if that is Fedor, a challenge. Everybody has an opinion but saying you disagree with Chuck cuz he is an idiot or has a fat egotistic mouth, doesn't put up much of an argument.


You find it hard to believe that Fedor would completely womp someone like Randy or Chuck, any top level fighter?
ANY TOP LEVEL FIGHTER? HARD TO BELIEVE? WOMP?
THIS IS FEDOR EMELIANENKO, HE HAS "WOMPED" Nogueira twice... This makes it not hard to believe, at least in my eyes, that it "could" happen. I certainly wouldn't be shocked.

I can assure you, that is very possible.

Also, if you are a "WORLD CLASS fighter" it doesn't mean that you can give anyone a challenge. Look at Rich Franklin, he's a world class fighter, he can't do shit to Anderson.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Over hyped? Perhaps, overrated? Until someone proves different, HELL NO!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

[flame on]If Fujita can rock Fedor with a wild punch, I imagine the iceman can as well[/flame on]


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> [flame on]If Fujita can rock Fedor with a wild punch, I imagine the iceman can as well[/flame on]



Here's some +rep to counterbalance all the chapped asses from this post.:thumbsup:


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> You find it hard to believe that Fedor would completely womp someone like Randy or Chuck, any top level fighter?
> ANY TOP LEVEL FIGHTER? HARD TO BELIEVE? WOMP?
> THIS IS FEDOR EMELIANENKO, HE HAS "WOMPED" Nogueira twice... This makes it not hard to believe, at least in my eyes, that it "could" happen. I certainly wouldn't be shocked.
> 
> ...


True, you are correct, it definitely is possible for Fedor to "womp" Randy, but at the same time that doesn't make it impossible for Randy to put up a tough fight, or maybe even defeat Fedor. Not that it would happen but anything is possible. I am only saying this cuz some people speak as if it would be impossible for someone to defeat Fedor. And if there was ever a time for him to be defeated, now might be that time considering he hasn't shown the skill people speak of in some years apparently. Not saying he doesn't still have those skills, but who knows???


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> first off, chuck has a very slim chance to beat fedor. i think we can all agree on that. Fedor would close the distance, throw him on his head, tie him in a knot, beat his face up a little bit, then go for what ever submission he wants. Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> Second, any good judo grappler (especially one with a ***** background) can neutralize Greco-Roman throws. Judo throws are just that much better. Fedor would easily throw Randy.


fedor would have a hard time closing the distance, just like Couture did the second and third times they fought.
Chuck actually matches up pretty well agains Fedor.

Also, give an example of a Judo guy easily Neutralizing a Greco Roman guy, cos I can't think of any.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

The UFC, along with all the brass and fighters, neds to just shut the hell up and sign Fedor for whatever he wants financially. The organization is still not 100% legit without the best heavyweight in the world. They need to stop the gum flapping and use some of that monopoly money they've gained the last few years. UFC, Dana, et all...you need to put your money where your mouth is.

The time is now.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I think Fedor vs Chuck would look like Fedor vs CroCop except it would end when it got to the ground and it would.

I see Randy giving Fedor a good fight. He's well-rounded but so is Fedor...

Standing, Fedor beats Randy by a mile. He's stood up with the best of them and looked good doing it. I could see him landing a nice shot and pulling a Goodridge on Randy.

Ground, Randy has a real good top game with nice control, but Fedor is as dangerous off his back as anybody. Fedor has nice top control as well, but with better GnP and submissions than Randy, imo. 

I think Couture could very well win this fight with dirty boxing in the clinch, resulting in a stoppage because Fedor is a bleeder and elbows cause cuts. Randy would know this and go for it.


----------



## headxsmasher (Apr 23, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> first off, chuck has a very slim chance to beat fedor. i think we can all agree on that. Fedor would close the distance, throw him on his head, tie him in a knot, beat his face up a little bit, then go for what ever submission he wants. Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> Second, any good judo grappler (especially one with a ***** background) can neutralize Greco-Roman throws. Judo throws are just that much better. Fedor would easily throw Randy.
> 
> Chuck needs to talk with some respect once in a while, and the only reason Dana is using him to speak his mind is because Fedor warned him a couple months ago to stop



kind of like how cro cop came into the UFC and Destrrrrrooooyed everyone right:confused03:? Don't be so quick to say Fedor would come into the UFC and murder everyone. Everybody thought CC was going to come in and clean house and look what happened to him. Pride is a different animal than the UFC and its obvious. No, I'm not a UFC nuthugger but you cant sit here and say that Fedor would kill everyone in the UFC until it actually happens. And in the same respect, either can Chuck


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

PrideFan123 said:


> I don't think Fedor will buy into this smack talk. They might think he will but I doubt he will sign just to shut them up, even though it would be nice.


I agree, and they're trying and that's all that matters! :thumb02: I hate when people jump on these guys that are trying to make fights happen for them. Liddell can't be that much of a drone, he might sincerely think these things himself as a lot of our forum members do or don't, and it happens to work out with Dana.

... But I am getting more and more interested in a Liddell/Fedor fight than a Couture one. The styles seem more fun of a night but I wouldn't want the Couture/Fedor fight never resolved at the same time.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

He does have a point that Fedor doesn't have the striking game that some have, and that a VERY good striker who could completely avoid a takedown would have a good chance.

There are two things to remember:

1. This isn't terribly unlike Nog/Sylvia. Sylvia prevented a lot of takedown attempts, but eventually, Nog pulled one off. And just like Nog can take a massive beating and stay cool while waiting for the successful takedown, so can Fedor. I think that Fedor would win the matchup, but it's certainly not 10:1 odds.

2. This is a little of the pot calling the kettle black, since Chuck is quite vulnerable to a really good striker who doesn't want to take him down. Until his win over Wanderlei, the last really good striker that he beat was six years ago, his only claim to fame was not letting grapplers take him down.

It's too bad that we'll likely never get to find out. Not only will Dana probably never sign Fedor, even if he did, there's just too long of a list of people who either want to fight him, or we would want to fight him. Eventually, he DOES have to retire...



headxsmasher said:


> Everybody thought CC was going to come in and clean house and look what happened to him.


It's easy to look for the worst-case scenario (like Crocop) and make an argument, but it's not a very GOOD argument. You could just as well talk about how it didn't take long before the middleweight, light-heavyweight, and heavyweight belts were ALL held by former Pride fighters. You can't generalize, you have to look at individuals.



Z-man-mma-fan said:


> Second, any good judo grappler (especially one with a ***** background) can neutralize Greco-Roman throws. Judo throws are just that much better. Fedor would easily throw Randy.


Yeah, but Randy is on another level. If it were as easy as doing some Judo-throws to take him down, I think that a lot of people would have been training in Judo. Sure, Karo pulls off some good throws - and had some success with them in the past - but that hasn't exactly landed him four championship belts in two different weight classes.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

What the hell is a "greco roman throw"?


----------



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

Chuck could not have said it better. How can anyone argue with the fact that Fedor has NOT faced the BEST fighters in the world? LOOK AT HIS RECORDS, HE HASNT! Plan and fking simple.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> What the hell is a "greco roman throw"?


I'd presume it would be any throw carried out by someone who specializews in Greco Roman.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

KyleB said:


> Chuck could not have said it better. How can anyone argue with the fact that Fedor has NOT faced the BEST fighters in the world? LOOK AT HIS RECORDS, HE HASNT! Plan and fking simple.


That's interesting, since he's twice beaten the current UFC heavyweight champion...


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> I hope he fights Chuck and Randy too. It definitly would be a step up from the bums he has been facing.


Honestly, what is with this "bums" nonsense? I doubt anyone except Nogueira, Barnett and Fedor woule be able to beat Hong Man Choi. Matt Lindland isn't a bum, he met Fedor for a catch-weight bout, and Fedor beat Mark Hunt who certainly wasn't a bum either.

Chuck Liddell is really starting to bother me these days. In his book he says something along the lines of "I don't like talking, I hate the sound of my voice". Yeah ****ing right, it sounds like you're in love with yourself as of late Chucky.



Gluteal Cleft said:


> He does have a point that Fedor doesn't have the striking game that some have, and that a VERY good striker who could completely avoid a takedown would have a good chance.


Cro Cop was supposed to fit that bill, and he's a better technical striker than Chuck, with TDD that is just as renowned. It's all easier said than done against Fedor, just ask all the guys he's beaten the piss out of.

While Fedor may not have KO'd anyone on his feet, he's dropped many guys from a single punch standing, and his body shots are just as nasty as Sergei Kharitonov's. Fedor's striking is unorthodox, but extremely effective. He'd put Chuck on his back, and make him pay.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Cro Cop was supposed to fit that bill, and he's a better technical striker than Chuck, with TDD that is just as renowned. It's all easier said than done against Fedor, just ask all the guys he's beaten the piss out of.
> (snip)
> He'd put Chuck on his back, and make him pay.


That was my point, that even though a *completely* standup fight would favor Chuck, Fedor would eventually take him down, and then it's entirely different.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't think this was idiotic at all on Chuck's part, he accused Fedor of being underrated because he probably believes that he can beat Fedor. This shouldn't a surprise, Chuck loves to fight and welcomes any competition, I don't think he's scared of him at all.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> [flame on]If Fujita can rock Fedor with a wild punch, I imagine the iceman can as well[/flame on]


*Just because you rock a guy, doesn't mean you win. True, Fujita rocked Fedor but Fedor recovers so fast, his opponent doesn't know how to finish him. Look how fast Fedor recovered from the Randleman slam.

As for Liddell, why is he even talking. I think only champions should be calling out other fighters. How about Liddell justs shuts up and try to win against Rampage or at not least lose to someone like Jardine.*


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

I know it goes against the grain of most people on this forum but I agree with Chuck on this one, Fedor is over rated and a fight dodger. This is not to say I don't respect the guy, I just don't think Fedor is near as good as he is perceived to be.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Curly said:


> I know it goes against the grain of most people on this forum but I agree with Chuck on this one, Fedor is over rated and a fight dodger. This is not to say I don't respect the guy, *I just don't think Fedor is near as good as he is perceived to be*.



*Care to explain why he is not as good as he is perceived to be?*


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Kameleon said:


> *Care to explain why he is not as good as he is perceived to be?*


Well, people are calling him the no. 1 p4p and no. 1 HW when he hasn't really done anything as of late to prove that.....at all.....


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> Tito definitly called it when he said Chuck was Dana's puppet and is only allowed to speak if the puppet master allows him to.


Yeah...Tito Ortiz really has room to talk smak about a guy who has consistently handed him his ass on a platter.


----------



## Pop'n'Shroomz (Feb 2, 2008)

Curly said:


> I know it goes against the grain of most people on this forum but I agree with Chuck on this one, Fedor is over rated and a fight dodger. This is not to say I don't respect the guy, I just don't think Fedor is near as good as he is perceived to be.


Why all this talk about Fedor being "over-rated and a fight dodger"? Is it so hard to see and understand that he has, in fact, beaten the best of the best? Sure, he hasn't had a big fight for a long time, but that does not, in my opinion, mean that he still isn't as good as he was back in PRIDE. 

Yes, Chuck is, in a way, an idiot. He's class fighter, but come on, in every interview I've seen, he hasn't sounded all that intelligent (Don't get me wrong, it's just how he sounds), which leads to me not taking any of his crap talk seriously. I'd rather see him in the ring, face to face with Fedor before I'd consider any of his words worth believing. 



> “He’s not going to be able to throw him because Randy’s a Greco-Roman wrestler and his shot’s pretty poor so he’d have to submit him from the bottom."


I think this is proof enough. He can't throw him because he's a Greco-Roman wrestler? WTF? Since when do styles make the fighter? Gimme a break. And Fedor can't submit people from the bottom? Somebody should tell Chuck the STFU, because he sounds so stupid.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

Kameleon said:


> *Just because you rock a guy, doesn't mean you win. True, Fujita rocked Fedor but Fedor recovers so fast, his opponent doesn't know how to finish him. Look how fast Fedor recovered from the Randleman slam.
> *


if chuck catches fedor clean on the button it'll be lights out for fedor. fedor may have recovered quickly in previous fights, but once chuck rocks somebody he doesn't stop until he's gasses or the referee steps in to stop the fight.

as for the cro cop comparisons. yes, in a straight kick boxing match cro cop is definately a better striker than chuck. in mma though he is very predictable, and he folds against aggressive opponents. chuck embraces aggression, if fedor comes in swinging chuck will step back and land that overhand right he's had so much success with.

i feel that age is catching up with chuck though, so his best chance against fedor would be a tko/ko in the first round.


the reason people think fedor is a fight dodger is because he didn't sign up with ufc which has the best competition in the world. instead he signed with the new m-1, which had virtually no world class heavyweights at the time. if anderson silva suddenly upped and left to fight in cage rage again i'm sure people would feel the same way.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I agree with Chuck Liddell, though I do think Fedor would beat Randy if they fought.

But, Fedor's too busy fighting kickboxers and MW's.

Chuck really isn't an idiot. People are just butthurt because he didn't give Fedor the verbal blowjob.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't think Chuck is an idiot for calling Fedor out (even though I think he would lose) or for calling him overrated (his opinion, whatever.) I do, however, think saying Fedor has a poor shot is idiotic, just because it shows Liddel has no idea what he's talking about. He said he would be a good match up for Fedor because he can sprawl well to keep it standing... lol good luck sprawling those upper body ***** throws.


----------



## rdrush (Mar 5, 2007)

silvawand said:


> The UFC really needs to sign Fedor, to shut up all the doubters.


About a year ago, wasn't everyone saying how they can't wait for the PRIDE guys to come over to beat down the UFC fighters to prove Dana wrong. Well only two of those guys have been succesful, Rampaga and Nog. Everyone else has losing records.

I think Chuck and Randy would put up good fights against Fedor, whether they would win who knows. I certainly didn't think that Serra would beat GSP and look what happened so you never know.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Kameleon said:


> *Care to explain why he is not as good as he is perceived to be?*


I don't claim to be an expert at fight analyzing but I have watched all Fedors fights and I feel like I have a pretty good idea what type of fighter he is. His main strengths are his balance, his throws, and his conditioning. He's also a better striker than most people give him credit for, although not great in this area; we saw how he struggled with Cro Cops stand up game. 

The problem I have with Fedor, and I don't say this to start a war with anyone, but I think he has been protected as a fighter and in the second half of his career he has had opportunities to fight top level fighter and he's not stepped up. These opportunities have not been just with the UFC so we can't blame this on his feud with Dana. 

I think its embarrassing that true UFC fans continue to perceive him as the best when its been well documented that he has avoided certain fights. 
Those who follow boxing will recall that Roy Jones employed this same strategy. Roy got a well deserved reputation as an extremely good fighter then he got to the point where he avoided fights because he was scared of testing his skills against others who he didn't know if he could win against. The boxing world caught on to this tactic late in the game and Roy was forced into some fights and sure enough Roy got his ass kicked. Jones is still considered one of boxings greats but the boxing world has given his career a second, and closer look since he was exposed by those he was trying to avoid. 

I'm certainly not saying Roy Jones Jr. is not great and I'm not saying Fedor is not great, I'm just saying that as fight fans we like to build fighters up until they become mythical unbeatable figures. 
There are fighters out there who could beat Fedor, that's why he avoids certain fights-- to protect his name. Don't let yourself fall sucker to the hype, be an educated fan before you start bashing those of us who can see what these fighters are trying to pull over. 
Again, I don't want to start a war on this issue, I just wanted to explain why I don't buy the "Fedor is King" garbage. To me he's just a very very good fighter who has been well managed and very well protected.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

PrideFan123 said:


> I want to see Fedor fight better competition to, but as someone who got choked out by 185lb Horn I don't think you should write-off a win over an olympic gold medalist in Lindland.


You do realize that was nearly ten years ago right? Kind of irrelevant.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

SuzukS said:


> You do realize that was nearly ten years ago right? Kind of irrelevant.


Yeah, it was a long time ago, but since Liddel is trashing on Fedor for fighting an opponent of less weight, I feel it should be noted that he has lost to a smaller opponent in the past. Irrelevant? Maybe, but I was just trying to prove a point that Liddel has no room to talk here.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I can see Chuck sitting on Dana's knee with Dana's hand up the back of Chuck's shirt during this interview.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

PrideFan123 said:


> Yeah, it was a long time ago, but since Liddel is trashing on Fedor for fighting an opponent of less weight, I feel it should be noted that he has lost to a smaller opponent in the past. Irrelevant? Maybe, but I was just trying to prove a point that Liddel has no room to talk here.


the fact is fedor fought a middleweight in the peak of his career, chuck wasn't even close to his prime when he lost to jeremy horn.

i'm sure fedor lost a few fights when he was a kid, i guess he doesn't have the perfect record anymore then (yes i know about the his loss to a cut, it doesn't count imo)


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

looney liam said:


> the fact is fedor fought a middleweight in the peak of his career, chuck wasn't even close to his prime when he lost to jeremy horn.


Chuck was like 30 when he fought Horn, and had been fighting for awhile but wasn't in his prime I'll agree. Fedor was 31 when he fought Lindland. We don't even know if he's in his prime yet.




looney liam said:


> i'm sure fedor lost a few fights when he was a kid, i guess he doesn't have the perfect record anymore


I think you're taking it a little too far here, seeing as how I'm talking about a loss when Liddel was nearly 30.

I'm not wanting to start a shitstorm here, just pointing out something I see as hypocritical on Liddel's part, and that is downplaying a victory over a guy of lesser weight. Granted, it was a long time ago but still I feel if you want to make a statement like that, you better make sure a smaller guy hasn't beaten you up before.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

PrideFan123 said:


> Chuck was like 30 when he fought Horn, and had been fighting for awhile but wasn't in his prime I'll agree. Fedor was 31 when he fought Lindland. We don't even know if he's in his prime yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah a non Prime Chuck got submitted by an in prime horn that is very true. But if I recall Chuck learned from his mistake and then came back several years later and beat Horn so badly that he verbally submitted and Chuck hasnt been submitted since has he? Age doesnt have anything to do with being in your prime hell Randy is 44 now and look at him. it happens at different times for different people its just how it is. 

People are discrediting Chuck WAYYYYYYYY to much. Chuck is all ready taler than Fedor and if he puts on a bit of weight or Fedor drops to be at his level than he shouldnt have a hard time avoiding Fedor's throws and take downs since hes so great at it. I think Chuck would really only have to connect once and Fedor would be in alot of trouble because as someone said earlier if Chuck connects and you show the slightest ounce of hesitation or being rocked he continues to light your ass up until he gasses or realizes the oppnant has neutralized the punches. IMO Chuck has the advantage on paper but you know thats just on paper. Everything that Fedor does excel at (Throws, take downs, and submissions) seems to be what Chuck excels best at avoiding so we will have to see. Personally I think Chuck may be banking on randy beating Fedor and kind of breaking his spirit his im the best no one can beat me mentallity and then Chuck may try to capitalize on that because he figures if Randy can pull off a decision, that if he himself knocks him out on the rebound he would be once again held in the limelight.

lol conspiracy theories rock.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

PrideFan123 said:


> Chuck was like 30 when he fought Horn, and had been fighting for awhile but wasn't in his prime I'll agree. Fedor was 31 when he fought Lindland. We don't even know if he's in his prime yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was nearly 30 but it was his third professional fight, he was still a rookie in MMA basically.

Besides, Jeremy Horn has foughten at both LHW and MW, and Chucks only naturally one weight class above him while Fedors two weight classes above Lindland. I mean you don't see Chuck calling out Jon Fitch.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

As awesome as that would be. iceman v. wolfman Idk if jon fitch has a nickname at all but when he has a beard and yells he looks like the wolfman.


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

Damone said:


> I agree with Chuck Liddell, though I do think Fedor would beat Randy if they fought.
> 
> But, Fedor's too busy fighting kickboxers and MW's.
> 
> Chuck really isn't an idiot. People are just butthurt because he didn't give Fedor the verbal blowjob.


Damone...you soooo have a way with words. "Verbal blowjob?"

That is about the best I have read here in awhile. Too funny. 

I do agree 100% however. :thumbsup:


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

All I gotta say is I would love to see Chucky fight Mark Hunt, Coleman, HMC, and Lindland in a two year span...


----------



## DocTran (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Fedor and I don't agree with a fair bit of what Chuck said but I have to say that Fedor hasn't competed against a top quality opponent for too long. He definitely will go down in history as one of the HW greats but as far as being the best at this time, he simply isn't active enough to warrant being considered the best pound for pound HW without fighting quality opponents.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

rdrush said:


> About a year ago, wasn't everyone saying how they can't wait for the PRIDE guys to come over to beat down the UFC fighters to prove Dana wrong. Well only two of those guys have been succesful, Rampaga and Nog. Everyone else has losing records.


Don't forget Anderson, he was a Pride dude, too. That means that three of the five belts are held by ex-pride dudes.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> Don't forget Anderson, he was a Pride dude, too. That means that three of the five belts are held by ex-pride dudes.


I consider Anderson more of a Cage Rage guy...


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Honestly, what is with this "bums" nonsense? *I doubt anyone except Nogueira, Barnett and Fedor woule be able to beat Hong Man Choi*. Matt Lindland isn't a bum, he met Fedor for a catch-weight bout, and Fedor beat Mark Hunt who certainly wasn't a bum either.


Okay, you are right about Mark Hunt! He's was the last solid HW that Fedor has come across. But since when did HMC become the Top 5 MMA fighter in the world? Your telling me after two MMA fights he became this well-rounded fighter that can take on anybody except Nog, Barnett, and Fedor?:confused01: 

No offense Fedor>All but I really don't buy into the HMC hype that you and 75% of Sherdog like to spread out. Until I see him in more MMA fights with other solid HW I will be skeptical as hell!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> Okay, you are right about Mark Hunt! He's was the last solid HW that Fedor has come across. But since when did HMC become the Top 5 MMA fighter in the world? Your telling me after two MMA fights he became this well-rounded fighter that can take on anybody except Nog, Barnett, and Fedor?:confused01:
> 
> No offense Fedor>All but I really don't buy into the HMC hype that you and 75% of Sherdog like to spread out. Until I see him in more MMA fights with other solid HW I will be skeptical as hell!


You're getting me wrong Bonnar, I'm not trying to hype up Choi at all. I just seriously doubt anyone except those 3 guys could actually finish him. He has great TDD simply from being so huge, and his stand-up is pretty respectable.

Honestly, who could you see actually finishing HMC in the UFC? Aside from Nogueira. His size alone makes him a huge threat to anyone in the HW division, and only those 3 guys have proven themselves against enormous foes.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> But since when did HMC become the Top 5 MMA fighter in the world? Your telling me after two MMA fights he became this well-rounded fighter that can take on anybody except Nog, Barnett, and Fedor?:confused01:


He's got a background in Korean wrestling and is a k-1 level striker. I think F>A's rational behind saying only Nog, Barnett, and Fedor could beat him is because you have to be capable of beating HMC off your back, because that's where you will end up. If you try to strike with him, you probably won't last long and I doubt anyone could take him down. His TDD is good plus he's just gigantic and strong. I agree with F>A about HMC. 

I would love to see HMC vs Sylvia, just to see Tim get bullied by someone bigger than him.. a taste of his own medicine. hehe.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Choi Hong Man is actually a really good fighter. People discredit Choi Hong Man's skills based on his size. Yes, he's enormous but I'm sure size alone won't bring the success he's had. 

Honestly, I believe that if Choi Hong Man made the transition to MMA, he'd be Top10 material. 

About Chuck's comments on Fedor, honestly, who haven't Fedor beat except for Couture and Barnett? Fedor has beat every fighter he has faced. Chuck Liddell? He can't get past Rampage let alone Fedor. 

While Fedor has beat almost every good HW I can think of, Chuck Liddell still has Shogun, Rampage, Lyoto, Arona, Rogerio and many other fighters left to even claim #1 in his weight division.

To be honest, I don't see Liddell getting past Lyoto let alone Fedor or even Rampage.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

HMC won't ever get down to 265 pounds though, making him a Superheavyweight, not a Heavyweight.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

i see no problem with chucks comments here its all true, i also think its good for chuck to keep calling fedor out because maybe hell step up to the plate and stop fighting the bums he has been recently.

as long as fedor keeps picking his opponents and dodging the ufc and the "cream of the crop" people are going to call him overrated.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

Liddell claims the Russian’s failure to face any big name fighters in the last two years is proof heavyweight grappler Emelianenko is overrated. 

YES CHUCK YOUR RIGHT IT IS UNDENYABLE PROOF :thumb02:

Liddell added: ““I truly believe he’s overrated. I’ve heard he picks and chooses some of his fights.

YES CHUCK YOUR RIGHT AGAIN HE DOES :thumbsup:

the comments expressed by chuck liddell are accurate and proof that fedor emelienenko is truly overrated, i really dont see how anybody can argue with these comments by chuck seeing as they are both true.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Oct 20, 2007)

DropKick said:


> Here comes about 100 Chuck Liddel is an idiot posts.


Not from me and I don't really even like Liddel.

I think he's right though what top fighters has Fedor fought recently? 

At the same time I think he wants to fight him though...

If someone called me overrated I would view it as a challenge.


----------



## awf (Jan 2, 2007)

I dont think you guys have seen alot of fedors ***** competitions.. He can easily throw both randy and chuck..


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

awf said:


> I dont think you guys have seen alot of fedors ***** competitions.. He can easily throw both randy and chuck..


Except this is mma, not a ***** competition.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Both chuck and randy can beat fedor, but I don't think they will if they ever face him. He is more well rounded than both of them, he is a truly exceptional fighter.

And didn't we have this discussion before? Do I have to email chuck fedor's fights with takada and haseman to show him that fedor has KO'd people from his feet? And what is this crap "he is gonna have to submit him from his back"? Fedor is great in doing that.

About HMC, I'd like to see chuck and randy fight him. Chuck would get KO'd and randy would be in trouble because he is not good from his back. I can't wait for fedor's next fight and hopefully he'll fight chuck.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

DropKick said:


> Except this is mma, not a ***** competition.


The two really don't look all that different. That is to say the two are similar enough that transitions between the two is easy as Alex and Fedor have both shown. 
Video of a ***** fight:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cVNePkdRCs


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Styles make fights. Hong Man Choi is still a poor MMA fighter, he has great standup but his ground game looked horrible, I hear he has some wrestling experience but did you see him on top? He was begging to be arm barred.

It was a stylistically gimme fight for Fedor.


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

Coming from someone who got beaten by a pretty much nobody (Jardine) I think Chuck should keep his mouth shut.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Clivey said:


> Coming from someone who got beaten by a pretty much nobody (Jardine) I think Chuck should keep his mouth shut.


I love how if someone makes one mistake they are automatically a terrible fighter. Aren't you forgetting the amount of top level competition Chucks has put to sleep? What about the beating he laid on Wanderlei Silva? How can you discredit those fights based on the Jardine fight?


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

DropKick said:


> Here comes about 100 Chuck Liddel is an idiot posts.


Dude, he is an idiot lol...Fedor beat up on CroCop...who I would say has some of the best striking in MMA, imagine what he would do to Chuck?? who's striking is unorthodoxed as hell??? all that Liddell has going for him is KO power and TDD, but Fedor has a really strong chin, and I really think he could take the Iceman down, and if he couldnt, he would beat him on his feet. I would put money on this fight man, definitely a bad matchup for Chuck considering Fedor is better at EVERYTHING except striking but even there he can definitely hold his own..


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

IcemanCometh said:


> The two really don't look all that different. That is to say the two are similar enough that transitions between the two is easy as Alex and Fedor have both shown.
> Video of a ***** fight:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cVNePkdRCs


That's like saying a guy who has won a judo competion or a submission wrestling tournament would have no problem tooling Chuck or Randy. It's a lot different in MMA when you go to throw somebody but eat a right hand on the chin instead. So while it may look similar in some aspects, it's really not.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Stokes said:


> Dude, he is an idiot lol...Fedor beat up on CroCop...who I would say has some of the best striking in MMA, imagine what he would do to Chuck?? who's striking is unorthodoxed as hell??? all that Liddell has going for him is KO power and TDD, but Fedor has a really strong chin, and I really think he could take the Iceman down, and if he couldnt, he would beat him on his feet. I would put money on this fight man, definitely a bad matchup for Chuck considering Fedor is better at EVERYTHING except striking but even there he can definitely hold his own..


Chuck isn't an idiot, he's pretty much speaking the truth about Fedor. He is overrated nowadays, since he hasn't beaten anyone worth a damn since Mark Hunt, yet people still say he's the top HW and P4P fighter in the world right now. 

He's wrong about Fedor shooting in, though. Fedor doesn't shoot in, he swings for the fences and clinches, looking to throw a fool down.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Stokes said:


> Dude, he is an idiot lol...Fedor beat up on CroCop...who I would say has some of the best striking in MMA, imagine what he would do to Chuck?? who's striking is unorthodoxed as hell??? all that Liddell has going for him is KO power and TDD, but Fedor has a really strong chin, and I really think he could take the Iceman down, and if he couldnt, he would beat him on his feet. I would put money on this fight man, definitely a bad matchup for Chuck considering Fedor is better at EVERYTHING except striking but even there he can definitely hold his own..


Hold the phone now did you say Fedor is a bad matchup for Chuck? WOW Fedor is a submission artist and ***** expert yes unfortunately for Fedor thats exactly what Chuck specializes at avoiding. If chuck gets put on theground (and this has only been by top of the line fighters) he IMMEDIATELY springs back up. If couture couldnt hold his ass down then I dont think Fedor can either. Chuck isnt going to pull a long duck dong (Hong man Choi) and stand over him while he is the ground giving him an arm. 

Fedor struggled with Crocops straight jabs and very technically sound main stream style striking but he has never dealt with someone who strikes like Liddell who is a counter puncher and though his style is unorthodox in striking its very technical in its own way since its a fusion of his kickboxing and Hacklemans Hawaiian Kemp style. Fedor was rocked by Fujita's wild punch and im damn sure Chuck hits harder and unlike Fujita Chuck presses when that happens he isnt going to give Fedor room to breathe. If Chuck puts on weight to fight him or Fedor comes down Chuck will also have the size advantage aswell because he is all ready taller than him. Fact is Chuck on paper is a bad match up for Fedor but like I said thats just on paper. Im not arguing that Fedor wouldnt win but i am saying that Chuck is definitly a bad matchup for him.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

DropKick said:


> That's like saying a guy who has won a judo competion or a submission wrestling tournament would have no problem tooling Chuck or Randy. It's a lot different in MMA when you go to throw somebody but eat a right hand on the chin instead. So while it may look similar in some aspects, it's really not.


Gee how does it not look like mma? 

MMA: 
Punching-***** has punching too, did you see the guy get knocked down by the punch in the vid? 
kicking-I think I have seen front kicks and legs kicks used.
throws-yup judo like throws...Now I know you're going to throw in the no gi thing in my face but lets face it we have seen Karo and Fedor use there judo mastery very well in MMA.
subs-gee armbar, chokes, and leg locks.
ground fighting-yikes I think I have seen that in ***** too.

Seems to me mma and ***** share a lot in common.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Sounds like Dana just told his pet what to say.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

joey__stalin said:


> Sounds like Dana just told his pet what to say.


Seriously if it helps get Fedor into the UFC is it really a bad thing even if your conspiracy theory is right?


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

IcemanCometh said:


> Gee how does it not look like mma?
> 
> MMA:
> Punching-***** has punching too, did you see the guy get knocked down by the punch in the vid?
> ...


Sure, MMA and Combat ***** share a lot in common. But ***** techniques for throwing opponents and such have been taken almost directly from Greco Roman wrestling. Watch an actuall ***** match where striking isn't allowed and you will see that it is almost exactly like a Greco Roman wrestling match. My point is, Randy and Chuck are both top level MMA fighters and Randy's base is Greco Roman wrestling. I don't think Fedor would be able to walk in and easily throw Randy, who is used to defending that style of throw.

But yes, you are correct Combat ***** and MMA are very similiar. 

On the other side, CroCop and Chuck are very different fighters. CroCop doesn't like it when the other fighter presses the action which is exactly what Fedor did to him. CC is much more comfortable when he can dictate the pace of a fight and stalk his oppontent. Chuck has made a living out of KOing people that come after him. Fedor is ussually the more agressive fighter in his fights, but this plays to Chucks strength. 

BTW, I would pick Fedor to win a fight against Chuck. Could Chuck KO him or out point him? I think so, but it would be unlikely to happen.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I find it funny that when Chuck says that Fedor's overrated, even giving examples as to why he is overrated, many say, "DANA MADE HIM SAY THAT!!!!111" like Chuck can't think for himself or something.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I understand how people can say hes lost the number one status, but I dont see how you can say his skills have deteriorated or that hes overrated. Does he need to fight better fighters? Sure, but that shouldnt take away from the fact that the guys a beast and would beat the shit out of most if not all of the HW in the world.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Wise said:


> I understand how people can say hes lost the number one status, but I dont see how you can say his skills have deteriorated or that hes overrated. Does he need to fight better fighters? Sure, but that shouldnt take away from the fact that the guys a beast and would beat the shit out of most if not all of the HW in the world.


We arnt saying his skills deteriorated but that fact is he hasnt shown us that he is still the same beat he used to which makes for a lot of skepticism what we are saying is that he needs to put up or shut up against some top level competition and not a middleweight or Long Duck Dong who is now 1-1 in MMA. Ive got nothing against he man but im tired of all the praise when he isnt doing anything to back it up. I just want to see some action is all.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

If Fedor is overrated than what does that make chuck liddell?

Seriously, no disrespek to the Liddell fans but the guy isn't exactly the sharpest tool at 205. The guy had his time a champion. He got beat down by Quinton twice and lost to Jardine whom he should have beat but obviously was more interested in doing other things. The guy barely beat Wanderlei and he wants Fedor? 

Chuck do us a favor and just shut up and worry about beating Rashad Evans because chances are you're probably going to lose that fight too


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

Javelin said:


> I don't think this was idiotic at all on Chuck's part, he accused Fedor of being underrated because he probably believes that he can beat Fedor. This shouldn't a surprise, Chuck loves to fight and welcomes any competition, I don't think he's scared of him at all.


If you think you can kick some ones ass, usually you go and challenge them, at least say something like - yeah, i think i can beat him and such. What he did is standard act of disrespect for the guy he 1.doesn't even know 2.never fought 3.will probably get his ass kicked by.

the shitty competition talk is stupid as well - everybody knows he didn't and couldn't sign with UFC were almost all the good fighters are, he fought available people and people his management provided for him. none of the talks about fight refusal were confirmed. YOU for sure can't blame him for that - the industry itself just couldn't provide the contracts, the events, the fighters.
It;s the way it is, there shit loads of good fighters around who didn't fight for a long time, especially vs adequate competition (try to name them yourself and u'll see what im talking about)... Big Nog didn't fight for a long time too - it didn't change shit.
Let's face it - with the death of Pride, there is big industry crisis going on. too many good fighters and not enough GOOD organizations. I fuken want to see a lot of guys fight, but i dont go calling them underrated. and saying that doesn't change shit too. we just need to put it to rest, talking about it doesn't do shit. we will never know the truth until the fights start happen. let's wait and see what happens i nthe future.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> If Fedor is overrated than what does that make chuck liddell?
> 
> Seriously, no disrespek to the Liddell fans but the guy isn't exactly the sharpest tool at 205. The guy had his time a champion. He got beat down by Quinton twice and lost to Jardine whom he should have beat but obviously was more interested in doing other things. The guy barely beat Wanderlei and he wants Fedor?
> 
> Chuck do us a favor and just shut up and worry about beating Rashad Evans because chances are you're probably going to lose that fight too


lol this isnt about Chuck its about Fedor stop being so defensive you sound pretty butt hurt that he destroyed your boy Silva to me. Dont get off topic hear Chuck may not be the best fighter int he world iny our mind but he is still fighting top level competition isnt he? Ok Rashad may not be at Silva's level either but the dude has beaten everyone in his way and is no sluch but ill take a Sig bet that Chuck definitly takes that fight aswell. 


The big difference is no oen is going around and currently calling Chuck the unbeatable cybernetic machine/ best fighter of all time. Fact is he doesnt have that label but he is still fighting top competition why isnt your boy Fedor? If your going to claim a title like that then you need to step up. How is Fedor gonna lose if he doesnt fight top competition dude seriously just think about it.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Actually, Fedor just won the 2008 ***** championship for the third time in a row if I'm not mistaken, so he is keeping his skills honed. My biggest issue with Chuck's comments is that it just makes him a target for people when he starts acting classless by saying other top tier fighters are overrated. He's also been quoted as saying pride fighters aren't on par with ufc guys. This only hurts him considering he couldn't pull past the second round of the grand prix he entered so confidently as Dana's lap dog, only to be crushed by Rampage, who happens to be wearing a certain formor champion's belt if I'm not mistaken...I like Chuck alot, he's in my top ten for sure, but his silly parroting of all Dana says is getting annoying


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> lol this isnt about Chuck its about Fedor stop being so defensive you sound pretty butt hurt that he destroyed your boy Silva to me. Dont get off topic hear Chuck may not be the best fighter int he world iny our mind but he is still fighting top level competition isnt he? Ok Rashad may not be at Silva's level either but the dude has beaten everyone in his way and is no sluch but ill take a Sig bet that Chuck definitly takes that fight aswell.
> 
> 
> The big difference is no oen is going around and currently calling Chuck the unbeatable cybernetic machine/ best fighter of all time. Fact is he doesnt have that label but he is still fighting top competition why isnt your boy Fedor? If your going to claim a title like that then you need to step up. How is Fedor gonna lose if he doesnt fight top competition dude seriously just think about it.


yeah man i dont see how beating matt lindland and hong man choi is that big of a deal ive always thought fedor is overrated and i actually beleive chuck could ko him if he keeps it on the feet


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Honestly I would take Chuck and Randy over Fedor. Who has Fedor fought over the past 2 or so years? It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Observation: Everyone who's fought Fedor tells everyone how awesome and unstoppable he is. How he's #1 HW in the world, etc. 

On the other hand it's like everyone who hasn't fought Fedor doesn't at all believe in his skills. It takes a beating from Fedor to respect Fedor apparently...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm sure the next MW will respect Fedor.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

joppp said:


> Observation: Everyone who's fought Fedor tells everyone how awesome and unstoppable he is. How he's #1 HW in the world, etc.
> 
> On the other hand it's like everyone who hasn't fought Fedor doesn't at all believe in his skills. It takes a beating from Fedor to respect Fedor apparently...


Lol I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

joppp said:


> It takes a beating from Fedor to respect Fedor apparently...


or a fan-boy attitude that is very prevalent in MMA forums...


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

The Finisher said:


> Honestly I would take Chuck and Randy over Fedor. Who has Fedor fought over the past 2 or so years? It's getting ridiculous.


He's fought Mark Hunt, a guy who beat Mirko when Mirko was dropping fools.

Matt Lindland is a tough guy, who really should have won the decision over Rampage (and Rampage isn't much smaller than Fedor), which makes me laugh at people like Damone who keep bringing up MWs.

And I'm so tired of reading people taking dumps on Hong Man Choi. The guy is a problem for anyone he fights, just based on size alone. Not to forget he has dangerous stand-up, and he's impossible to takedown. I firmly believe that there are only 3 fighters that could finish him:

Nogueira, Barnett and Fedor.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

So Liddell sucks because he got beat twice by a great fighter?

Does Nogueira suck because he lost to Fedor twice?


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Kameleon said:


> *Just because you rock a guy, doesn't mean you win. True, Fujita rocked Fedor but Fedor recovers so fast, his opponent doesn't know how to finish him. Look how fast Fedor recovered from the Randleman slam.
> 
> As for Liddell, why is he even talking. I think only champions should be calling out other fighters. How about Liddell justs shuts up and try to win against Rampage or at not least lose to someone like Jardine.*


ok the slam was completely different than a punch

he recovered quickly from that slam because he knows judo extremely well and he knows to tuck his chin and relax his neck 
i do see exactly what your saying and he does recover extremely quickly 

but obviously chuck is a better finisher than f****** fujita
i think he should call out anyone he wants if he wants to fight fedor than why shouldnt he do anything in his power to try to make that fight happen


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I think it's okay if he talks, Chuck Liddell knows hes getting older and he wants to fight the best before it's to late. What's wrong with that?

Beating Fedor would solidify his record as one of the best resumes in MMA history. I see no problem with him wanting to leave his mark.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

G-S-P said:


> Funny how Chuck expresses this now because at one point he was singing the high praises of Fedor. How times have changed.


Just wondering when this was because im completely unfamiliar with this. And even if this case have you thought about that at one point Fedor was still fighting top competition but stuff changes and things happen it more than likely been several years since he said that and well come one dude opinions change especially since Fedor hasn't been fighting much lately regardless of the ***** tournament so yeah.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

G-S-P said:


> I read a Liddell article around a year ago where he clearly stated that Fedor was the 'very best' in MMA. I wish I could provide a link for you, however it would take quite a bit of searching through old newsbits and reports.


No worries im not saying your wrong i was jsut curious is all. Peace:thumb02:


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Imagine another thread of "Fedor is great and I respect his accomplishments". Especially this past year, this thread would be another one pager in the backend of the forum. 

Some, not all of you tend to treat Liddell as a handicapped puppet. Yet he's been in the pro-fight game for more than 10 yrs with one of the most admirable resumes, he's a given HOF'er. A lot of people forget he's been here long enough to understand how this game works, Chuck atleast deserves enough respect from fightfans to think outside of the box rather than assume this awful oppinion of him for calling out Fedor. 

What I'm saying is he's just trying to rock Fedor's boat to see if he can get him over here first and foremost. As a fan I definitely wouldn't mind it if Chuck took advantage of being part of his welcoming committee either regardless of his rank, atleast if you want to see Fedor fight some sort of solid opponent this year. raise02: I'm not taking anything away from Lindland or HMC but what happens to Fedor's reputation after these guys run out? We all know a year in MMA is an eternity and there's a few solid matchups that happen to involve UFC fighters so what's the big deal if Liddell is trying to expedite that for us? We should be saying "Thanks for trying to get us Fedor Chuck, thanks for trying to keep this cat active with the best." :thumb03:

We've talked about mind games in this forum. Hughes mastered the art, Kos's hands are black dirty of smacktalkage, even normal ass Fitch recently tried it with GSP to get his title fight secured, but Liddell tries the same thing with a popular HW and some of us completely ignore the political side of mma.  It's like we're looking more forward to investigating whether someone's a hypocrite or not instead of watching some big fights. Chuck can call out whoever the hell he wants, there's always motives behind some text in an article especially one released around the time we find out Fedor is a free agent. It's like we're all about lynch mobs these days and I'm picturing the same lynch members sitting in front of a ufc PPV with a big fat smile.:sarcastic05: I think that's more hypocritical than a fighter trying to score a good fight no matter how he gets it done.


----------



## awf (Jan 2, 2007)

this coming from the most overrated fighter ever--> chuck


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

awf said:


> this coming from the most overrated fighter ever--> chuck


Cant argue with that logic...:sarcastic12::confused03: Seriously a guy who knocks out Randy Couture twice and runs through the UFC's LHW division as well as stopping some of PRIDE'S top competition hardly makes him overrated. Yes he had a lackluster performance against Jardine but that shit happens. And yeah he got beat by Rampage but Page is a top LHW as well so how is there any shame in that? Theres no need to be a blatant hater.


----------



## zdub99 (Mar 26, 2008)

Cmon man, how can you call Chuck overrated his accomplishments are nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

zdub99 said:


> Cmon man, how can you call Chuck overrated his accomplishments are nothing short of amazing.


Honestly, Chuck _IS_ overrated.

If you'll speak of Chuck in the same breath as Fedor, then Chuck's overrated.


----------



## zdub99 (Mar 26, 2008)

how so? Emelianenko dominated heavyweight, Chuck dominated light heavyweight, it could be argued Chuck did not dominate it the way emelianenko did, but if yuo are willing to call that a factor then surely it being two different leagues with different rules and fighters a factor as well?

I respect both men as fighters, neither is my favorite fighter...and i honestly believe neither is the best pounf for pound fighter in the world.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Honestly, Chuck _IS_ overrated.
> 
> If you'll speak of Chuck in the same breath as Fedor, then Chuck's overrated.


HAhaha I do remember you talking trash about how overrated Chuck was and how he would never make it into the 2nd round with Wanderlei Hahahaha. Seriously dude explain why he is overrated especially after he handed your boy his ass. not trying to be an ass i just cant stand the constant hate that comes from people who just refuse to accept that the man is the most accomplished LHW out there in fact i think a recent poll on the forums agrees with that. It wont be that way forever but overall,reputable achievements in the LHW division go to either him Frank Shamrock or Bas Rutten IMO


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I agree, and I hate when people use the whole "he was fed grapplers" argument, if you look at his record you can see he has beaten some solid strikers.

Overeem, Mezger, Belfort, White, Silva, I'd even add Couture to that list, he has solid boxing afterall.

Also, who cares if he has beaten more grapplers than strikers, thats still a big accomplishment if you look at the grapplers he has beaten.

Chuck became underrated after his loss to Jardine in my honest opinion.


----------



## zdub99 (Mar 26, 2008)

yea, thats a fight Chuck fans and I am sure Chuck himself just wants to forget...I think he was hoping Jardine would charge and at that point Chuck could do is backwords running quick jab that he does so well and bam fights over...but it never happened and rather then revise his strategy he just took a beating.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> I agree, and I hate when people use the whole "he was fed grapplers" argument, if you look at his record you can see he has beaten some solid strikers.
> 
> Overeem, Mezger, Belfort, White, Silva, I'd even add Couture to that list, he has solid boxing afterall.
> 
> ...


Agreed, and I think the people who bitch about how he was just fed grapplers are stupid because he doesnt pick who he fights, and if those "grapplers" are the top contender at the time obviously thats who he is gonna have to fight.

as of right now there isnt a person in the LHW division who has his TD defense or KO power, he has the best bar none, you could even argue that for the other divisions as well. And like Nick_V03 said he beat some pretty good standup fighters as well, but you dont see people mention those because they just like to pick out the things to make him look overrated..

I am a fan of Fedor and I think he would beat Chuck Liddell but whoever says Chuck isnt up there with Fedor as one of the best MMA fighters is crazy..:confused03:


----------



## nelsonfb03 (Mar 4, 2008)

KyleB said:


> Chuck could not have said it better. How can anyone argue with the fact that Fedor has NOT faced the BEST fighters in the world? LOOK AT HIS RECORDS, HE HASNT! Plan and fking simple.


Arona, sobral, Herring, Fujita, Coleman, Randleman, Nogueira, Crocop, Hunt.......Beat them all


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

LHW, LHW, solid win, decent win, old, LHW, great win (s), solid win and solid win.


----------



## Gudster (Aug 4, 2007)

nelsonfb03 said:


> Arona, sobral, Herring, Fujita, Coleman, Randleman, Nogueira, Crocop, Hunt.......Beat them all


Yeah but has he faced the likes of UFC contender Eddie Sanchez?


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Gudster said:


> Yeah but has he faced the likes of UFC contender Eddie Sanchez?


lol I noticed that in the UFC upsets of 2007 show. Got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## tadghostal (Nov 11, 2006)

Chuck certainly has the right to his opinion.
Remember, not too long ago Dan Henderson made the claim that Anderson Silva was overrated... but his opinion didn't help him get the win, and I don't think Chuck's would do him a bit of good either.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> LHW, LHW, solid win, decent win, old, LHW, great win (s), solid win and solid win.


Care to acknowledge my post directed to you, or are you going to continue to avoid it like the plague?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> He's fought Mark Hunt, a guy who beat Mirko when Mirko was dropping fools.
> 
> Matt Lindland is a tough guy, who really should have won the decision over Rampage (and Rampage isn't much smaller than Fedor), which makes me laugh at people like Damone who keep bringing up MWs.
> 
> ...


Matt Lindland fought at 185 for most of his career. He's known as a MW. He may have given Rampage a tough fight, but he's still a MW. With Rampage, he was facing a guy one weight class below him. It wasn't as ridiculous as the greatest HW in the world fighting a guy who fights at 185. Out of all the fighters to face, he fought Matt Lindland? 

Hong was 1-0 in MMA when he fought Fedor. he may have done good things in K-1, but K-1 ain't MMA, and the so-called greatest HW in the world should've fought, you know, ranked HW's. 

In order to be the best, you have to beat the best. Fedor hasn't fought anyone of worth in over a year now, while guys like Nog are fighting ranked HW's. 

There, I acknowledged your post.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

People take dumps on Long Duck Dong because that was a freak show fight that should have never happened. The only reason he was in there was because of his size, not because of his MMA credentials. Unfortunatley, the Japenese get off on that kind of crap.


----------



## zdub99 (Mar 26, 2008)

I still think Mighty Mo's fight with him was better....what a knockout!


----------



## TheBrickhouse (Mar 27, 2008)

Fedor would crush Chuck IMO!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> Matt Lindland fought at 185 for most of his career. He's known as a MW. He may have given Rampage a tough fight, but he's still a MW. With Rampage, he was facing a guy one weight class below him. It wasn't as ridiculous as the greatest HW in the world fighting a guy who fights at 185. Out of all the fighters to face, he fought Matt Lindland?


Matt Lindland is proven at LHW. It doesn't matter whether he's "known as a MW". The whole "he's a MW" excuse denounces the relevance of the term "pound for pound". If BJ Penn was to fight Fedor and lose, people would just use size as an excuse. Matt Lindland isn't THAT much smaller than Fedor, he's really not. 

Out of all the fighters for Fedor to face, that was the fight he was offered. You make it out like he hand selected Lindland, when really it was Lindland that threw the challenge out there. So if Fedor said "No", he'd be ducking Lindland then, right? :sarcastic12:



Damone said:


> Hong was 1-0 in MMA when he fought Fedor. he may have done good things in K-1, but K-1 ain't MMA, and the so-called greatest HW in the world should've fought, you know, ranked HW's.


Once again, you're making it sound as if Fedor's hand-picking his opponents. He fights whoever the promoters of his organization push him to fight. Hong Man Choi is a huge draw in Japan, and you of all people should know that "spectacle fights" are especially popular over there. Fedor's not afraid to fight anyone, he's already beaten some of the best fighters to step into the ring. There's more to negotiations and fight contracts than you're alluding to in your posts, which seem to be blatantly pointing the finger at Fedor. 



Damone said:


> In order to be the best, you have to beat the best. Fedor hasn't fought anyone of worth in over a year now, while guys like Nog are fighting ranked HW's.


I agree that he needs to fight top 10 HWs in order to confirm his status as #1, there's no way I'd deny that. 



Damone said:


> There, I acknowledged your post.


Congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

About this HMC thing. As much as people thing he is just a freak, I would rather fight fedor than him any day of the week!


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Kameleon said:


> As for Liddell, why is he even talking. I think only champions should be calling out other fighters. How about Liddell justs shuts up and try to win against Rampage or at not least lose to someone like Jardine.[/B]


Kinda like he did when he beat up Wandy?


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Chuck Liddel would murder fedor's fat ass. :thumb02:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

JoshKnows46 said:


> Chuck Liddel would murder fedor's fat ass. :thumb02:


lol, welcome to the forum.


----------

